# Any one become pregnant after getting tubes tide?



## makeup_queen81 (May 26, 2009)

i wasn't sure to put this question here or on chatter.


Ok i had my second child almost 9 weeks ago and after i had my tubes tide. They told me before i had it done that there is a 1 in 400 chance of getting pregnant. So any one reading this that has children knows that you bleed "like a period" for a while after giving birth. This could last a week or even weeks. With my first i bleed for like 3 months, it was horrible. However this time i only bleed for maybe 3 weeks....and well i haven't started me period yet. I  keep having dreams that i'm pregnant, my husband says just wait a couple more weeks to take a pregnancy test...i'm going crazy over here..haha

so i was just wanting to know if anyone has gotten pregnant after getting tubes tide?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

yep....I got pregnant after a tubaligation...I had them tied 8 years before I got pregnant...This time they were burned and removed...I didn;t realize I was pregnant until I was over 4 months...because no one was testing me for being pregnant because my drs knew my tubes were tied...I was just sick ...and tired of being told I had a virus


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yep....I got pregnant after a tubaligation...I had them tied 8 years before I got pregnant...This time they were burned and removed...I didn;t realize I was pregnant until I was over 4 months...because no one was testing me for being pregnant because my drs knew my tubes were tied...I was just sick ...and tired of being told I had a virus_

 
oh geez that scares me..i can swear my dr. said she cut and burned them..but i don't know..i'm just playing the waiting game


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Mine were only tied originally...If they were just cut or tied they can grow back together...But if they were cut & burned you should be good....the chances are very very slim

I even asked my dr...what if I want to get pregnant after this...he said...basically you are sh*t out of luck LOL


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mine were only tied originally...If they were just cut or tied they can grow back together...But if they were cut & burned you should be good....the chances are very very slim

I even asked my dr...what if I want to get pregnant after this...he said...basically you are sh*t out of luck LOL_

 

i really don't think i'm pregnant, but it would be just my luck to get knocked up again..lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Stress, Weight Loss, breast feeding...etc...can lead to missed periods...I am sure you will be okay...try not to worry


----------

